# Need break HELP!



## milwaukeevtwin (Nov 2, 2008)

89 chevy 2500. I installed all new lines, master cylinder, calipers and over an hour bleeding the breaks. I just do not have a lot of pedal and when i hit them a little hard the truck pulls to the right. Also the front breaks seem to stick when i come to a stop and then go to take off again. ANY SUGGESTIONS? I have been trying to get this correct for the last two days. This is driving me nuts. Maybe bad calipers? Also when i pump the break i get air bubbles in the front part of the master cylinder. How can i get these out?
Thanks, Ron


----------



## wirenut (Jan 16, 2004)

you did bench bleed the master ?????


----------



## milwaukeevtwin (Nov 2, 2008)

wirenut;871829 said:


> you did bench bleed the master ?????


Filled with fluid and let it come out the line holes before installed. I have had it install and let the fluid run through it with pressure also. Bleeding it at the master. Still get bubbles in the mater.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Did you replace the flex lines too?


----------



## TLB (Jan 19, 2007)

2COR517;871936 said:


> Did you replace the flex lines too?


One step ahead of me *2COR517*

Common problem with flex hose is that they break down inside over time.

You replaced everything else so take it one step further.


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

U have a bad hose or caliper!


----------



## milwaukeevtwin (Nov 2, 2008)

2COR517;871936 said:


> Did you replace the flex lines too?


What flex lines? Line off master cylinder? Yes. Rubber lines going to calipers. NO


----------



## milwaukeevtwin (Nov 2, 2008)

*Brakes*



brad96z28;871965 said:


> U have a bad hose or caliper!


Is that why it pulls to one side? Why air bubbles in the master cylinder? Will a power bleeder work?


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

milwaukeevtwin;872257 said:


> What flex lines? Line off master cylinder? Yes.* Rubber lines going to calipers. NO*


Change those out, along with the rear one.


----------



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

Make sure the Slider bolts are lubed up real good other wise the caliper may bind a bit causing brake sticking....
Bubbles in the Master may mean there is a leak or a bad O ring there should not be bubbles in the Master when you pump the brakes....


----------



## milwaukeevtwin (Nov 2, 2008)

RichG53;872364 said:


> Make sure the Slider bolts are lubed up real good other wise the caliper may bind a bit causing brake sticking....
> Bubbles in the Master may mean there is a leak or a bad O ring there should not be bubbles in the Master when you pump the brakes....


Bad o ring in the master cylinder?


----------



## purplehavoc (Jan 1, 2008)

Your proportioning valve could be stuck over to one side.
Happens alot when people first pump up the brakes to bleed and they push the 
pedal all the way down to pump it up.
Causes a crappy pedal and sticky/grabbing brakes
Sometimes the rust inside the valve will cause it to stick.With the truck off i have 
had luck with pumping up the pedal then giving it a hard shot to try to force the piston
back.
Normaly works,but sometimes takes a few boots.
Just my thoughts for the day.


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

purplehavoc;872953 said:


> Your proportioning valve could be stuck over to one side.
> Happens alot when people first pump up the brakes to bleed and they push the
> pedal all the way down to pump it up.
> Causes a crappy pedal and sticky/grabbing brakes
> ...


 Its not gona make it pull to one side. Now would u please change ur brake hoses or caliper.Easy to check with 2 people. And u also know u start bleeding with the furthest wheel from the master and work ur way to the closest and U cant just fill it up and let the fluid run out u need to pump it up in a vise or something and bench bleed it correctly before u put it on the truck. Then should take 5 min to bleed the whole truck.


----------



## milwaukeevtwin (Nov 2, 2008)

*Brakes*

Took it out on the highway and hit the brakes hard the truck pulled so hard to the right that i could have put it in the ditch. The right caliper is sticking a little and i can smell it. I am going to try to lube the bolts tomorrow and see if this helps.
Thanks, Ron


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

milwaukeevtwin;873142 said:


> Took it out on the highway and hit the brakes hard the truck pulled so hard to the right that i could have put it in the ditch. The right caliper is sticking a little and i can smell it. I am going to try to lube the bolts tomorrow and see if this helps.
> Thanks, Ron


The caliper piston is sticking or ur hose is colapsed.If u need help on how to ck what one it is, I can pm u my number and walk u through it. Its quite simple and it is the first thing u do when u have a brake pull.


----------



## ed39 (Oct 9, 2007)

crack each bleeder on the caliper one at a time. take a c clamp push the caliper in with the bleeder open. if the caliper pushes in the caliper is good. also dose this truck have abs???


----------



## welded wrenches (Oct 19, 2004)

*brakes hose/caliper*

hi ,here goes,pump the pedal 6-8 times with the vehicle engine running,turn off next imediately un-skrew the brake hose at the caliper(banjo bolt),only unskrew partway if fluid SQUIRTS out not a drizzle the brake hoses is restricted.and rt frt wheel turns more freely.replace rubber hose.and or// if after unskrewing rubber hose banjo bolt the rt.frt. wheel still rotates excessivly hard the caliper stuck...possibly the slide pins siezed,common problem,if not seized rusted..replace caliper..my opinion..


----------



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

milwaukeevtwin;872407 said:


> Bad o ring in the master cylinder?


 Yes on the Plunger ..... Or piston...


----------



## milwaukeevtwin (Nov 2, 2008)

*Brakes*

Took the caliper bolts out and cleaned them and greased, put them back in and it is the same. The hoses do not look bad? Maybe junk new calipers? I better replace both and start over.
Thanks, Ron


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

You're a stubborn one, aren't you? The hoses can look perfect on the outside, and be deteriorated on the inside. This does two things - The bad hose restricts the flow of fluid to the right caliper, so you have very little braking on the right. But once th fluid does get in there, it can't get out which causes the brake to drag.

Welded Wrenches eluded to a good way to see if your flex hose is bad. Front tires off. Pump the brakes hard several times so they are solid. Try to push the piston back in the right caliper, like if you were going to change the pads. I'm guessing the right one will be very difficult to move, if it moves at all. Loosen the bleeder screw or banjo bolt on the right caliper, and try again. It will likely move back very easily now. Replace the hose.......


----------



## welded wrenches (Oct 19, 2004)

*brakes or binders*

gee maybe this mite wrok lift up driverside carpet it and duct tape carpert to steering wheel.take off yur left boot n wiggle left foot threw rust hole in floor board and now ya have fred flintstone breaks brakes.or usemaybe a nhra dragster parchute(dump the laundry at 55mph) airbrakes or hydroboost or the fred flinstones I not sure but i am sure my rig does not have any metric bolts on it,,thank alls get-r-done-


----------



## milwaukeevtwin (Nov 2, 2008)

*Brakes*

No time to jack around, anymore. Snow is on its way! Off for new hoses tomorrow. Then try to figure out why i can not get the plow to work. Thanks, For the help guy's. I will keep you posted.
Ron


----------



## ticki2 (Jan 10, 2006)

" Never trust a man that can only spell a word one way" mark twain


----------



## milwaukeevtwin (Nov 2, 2008)

*Brakes*

Replaced the rubber hoses and it pulls strait. Just have to figure out the air bubbles in the master cylinder. Brakes are ok, but could be better. I hope i spelled this thread ok?


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

Palmer, Im surprised you missed this... The title of his thread implies he is having "break" problems...


----------



## tuna (Nov 2, 2002)

Brakes Dammit Brakes!


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

SuperdutyShane;990257 said:


> Palmer, Im surprised you missed this... The title of his thread implies he is having "break" problems...


I must have been too busy banging my head against the wall in the winch discussion.....


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

2COR517;991656 said:


> I must have been too busy banging my head against the wall in the winch discussion.....


Oh. I saw ConnorExum was in that and didnt bother to click on it..


----------

